

[TRAF] Indie fighting game (W.I.P.). Post your impressions - emirlima

I&#x27;m Emir Lima, programmer of TRAF, a new fighting game current in development in Brazil.<p>We&#x27;re developing this game with an innovative concept of having only one single button for all attacks. It dispenses complex inputs and all the variations of the attacks are achieved pressing the button while holding a direction on D-Pad. The special moves are also simple to execute, pressing Down, Down + Attack or Forward, Back, Forward + Attack.<p>Another great feature is that an attack can be cancelled with any other attack so it&#x27;s easy to perform combos. The only concern of the player is having sufficient power bar and hit at the right time.<p>Due to be in development, some content are still being finished, like background, HUD and effects.<p>Here&#x27;s a video showing the main features present at the moment and a brief battle of the two characters available (turn on subtitles in youtube):<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=0c3rQnBhAQ4<p>Check it out our facebook and tumblr to follow our progress. We are planning to open an alpha version before November. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;traf.onanim http:&#x2F;&#x2F;trajesfatais.tumblr.com&#x2F;
======
znt
Are you planning to support smartphones / tablets?

A single attack button would be very useful on these devices, not sure how you
are going to handle directional attacks though.

~~~
emirlima
Sure, as well as Linux and Mac! But for a second moment. The very first
release will support only PC.

------
tugberkk
Looks awesome, best of luck! :)

~~~
emirlima
Thank you! =D

